# Where to buy?



## daddy (Jun 19, 2006)

I've realized that I have been getting ripped off at GNC and at my gym on supplements after having looked on-line.

I would like to order from a site sponser, and I was wondering if anyone orders from them. I looked at all the banners and one that stood out to me was allsportsnutrition.com. I have heard good things about them on other boards and I was wondering if anyone here has used them. I looked at there site, and it's huge, they have so much product. Does anyone reccomend them?


----------



## healthfreak (Jun 20, 2006)

daddy said:
			
		

> I've realized that I have been getting ripped off at GNC and at my gym on supplements after having looked on-line.
> 
> I would like to order from a site sponser, and I was wondering if anyone orders from them. I looked at all the banners and one that stood out to me was allsportsnutrition.com. I have heard good things about them on other boards and I was wondering if anyone here has used them. I looked at there site, and it's huge, they have so much product. Does anyone reccomend them?



yah there good to go bro. all the sponsors are


----------



## ect0m0rph (Jun 20, 2006)

I am a newbie to these boards but I have used allsports for a while. It worked for me cheap, fast shipping, good taste cant go wrong. What kind of supplements were you looking for just weight gainer?


----------



## daddy (Jun 21, 2006)

Right now I'm just looking for some protien powder, and maybe soon some creatine. Do you order your protien on-line too, and what kind do you use?


----------



## ect0m0rph (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been getting the 10 lb chocolate Optimum Nutrition Whey, it has worked for me and tastes good.


----------



## daddy (Jun 23, 2006)

ect0m0rph said:
			
		

> I have been getting the 10 lb chocolate Optimum Nutrition Whey, it has worked for me and tastes good.


After looking at a couple of different sites and doing some research, the Optimum Nutrition Whey looks just as good as anything else (I really don't have a lot of experience). I just put in my order for the 10 lb chocolate at allsportsnutrition.com. I'll keep you posted on how this particular protien works for me. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Big A (Jun 26, 2006)

Allsports is not a sponsor here anymore.

If you want good protein, go to www.professionalmuscle.com and type in the Search function 'SynthePURE' and see the feedback you get on it! It's sold by our sponsors www.synthetek.com


----------



## daddy (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry for not keeping up with you guy, but I got in my order of whey, and so far I'm way satisfied. I've seen some good results, and I'll try to keep you guys posted on how its going.

Oh, and props to ********** I got my order fast, and at a good price. Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## jacksonjack (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re:*

No I’m not using these brands. I generally buy ************ from ************* which is an online store and it provides vitamins, herbal, and dietary supplements that are all clinically tested, made using the most advanced manufacturing process, are ************ and with good quality ingredients ideal for professionals like me. You may check this site for more information.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 7, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> Allsports is not a sponsor here anymore.
> 
> If you want good protein, go to www.professionalmuscle.com and type in the Search function 'SynthePURE' and see the feedback you get on it! It's sold by our sponsors www.synthetek.com




I live on Synthepure. The best protein out their IMO. Mixes great in EVERYTHING!!


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking forward to trying synthepure. But like everyone else says, use the sponsors here on the board. I will trust these guys more then any other online store or retail outlet.


----------

